# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi RS3 - New Car detail - Sprint Blue with Crystal Rock ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi RS3 - New Car detail - Sprint Blue with Crystal Rock ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Audi RS3 - Sprint Blue - New Car Enhancement Detail * 










Hello Guys, Its another lovely Audi RS from me! This time it's a brand new Audi RS3 in Sprint Blue. A rare car indeed, I think I'm right in saying the only RS3 in the country in Sprint blue.

The owner (who lives over 100 miles away from me) made the trip up for me to do the car the day he took delivery of it. He booked a hotel and stayed over for me to work on the car the following day.

The car arrived to me late one afternoon, so I took a few before pics.

By now the car had just over 100 miles on.










The car had quite a lot of swirls about it, which was unbeknown to the owner or me…
































































So, the job changed slightly, time was a factor, I had more on my plate than was expected so I started straight away that evening. I wanted to get the car washed and decontaminated that evening, then take the customer to the hotel. That way I could get cracking on working on removing those swirls straight away the following morning!

I didn't take any photos of the wash procedure, I'm sure you've all seen snow foam, buckets and a wash mit before!

Onto removing those swirls then!

Before










After










Before










After










Before










After










Front end done, looking much better!



















50/50 Shot of the rear bumper



















Piano black trims looking worse for wear



















After










Engine Bay dressed










Now, a lot of the detail was completed without taking many pics.

Here's a quick gloss over the main points of the detail…

- Two Stage machine polish to swirled areas
- LSP = Swissvax Crystal Rock wax - Two Coats
- Seals done with Swissvax Seal Feed
- Wheels sealed and tyres dressed with Swissvax Pneu
- Exhaust polished and sealed
- Windows Sealed
- Interior Cleaned
- Carpets treated
- Leather protectant applied
- Engine Bay dressed
- Wheel arches cleaned (during wash stages) & Dressed

There are probably bits I have forgotten to mention, but hey ho! Ill let the after photos do the talking!
















































































































































































































Audi RS3 now ready to go home down the M6! Porsche TechArt Turbo S waiting for some serious treatment! This is the next car in for our 40 Hour + signature detail.










Thanks for reading, I hope you enjoyed the read!

Time taken: 13 hours roughly.

 












North West DetailingPaint CorrectionAudi Detailing
​


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning that, great work, lovely car.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work. That car is lovely, great colour too.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks fantastic, what a great colour


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Isn't it only the other day you had an S3 in a similar colour?? 

Good work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Can't believe the 50/50s on new paint, great job look forward to the Porsche


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work and right up


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

That looks really nice.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job there on a stunning car:thumb: what pad/polish did you use for the 2 stages?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning machine Jay, never understood the fascination with all the silver parts that look so out of place though.

Very strange. Excellent work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Jay, saw this one in the making over on Twitter.

Love the work as always! JB


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work as always Jay.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work Jay! :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Jay


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing work and photography Jay, thanks for sharing.

Are those 150w Halide's you're using? I need a lighting upgrade!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks stunning in that colour good work


----------



## Hincey (Feb 4, 2009)

That is car porn right there. Top work!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely car and great work


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

funny I was just thinking that it had been an age since anyone posted up an A3/S3/RS3. I have one and it is always nice to see work done on them. That looks stonking!


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

hard to believe a car that new can have that many swirls!!
looks fantastic now though buddy, great car in a cracking colour.:thumb:


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

* Trying not to mention Pneu smeared on the alloy wheel *

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

nice car, think i'd rather have a 2nd hand RS4 for the price of them

the colour is fantastic though


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome results. Love it!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Really don't understand why dealerships don't teach their techs how to clean cars properly (presuming that's where the swirls came from, rather than the factory). Great job and looks amazing in that colour


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely amazing.... I want it bad!! :argie::argie:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great car and excellent work to make it really shine.


----------



## georgef (Jan 18, 2010)

great results on a stunning car


----------



## BrakeBinder (Mar 8, 2012)

Lovely motor mate well done :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely colour. Awesome.


----------



## SteveMitchell (Apr 11, 2012)

That is really stunning! One of the cleanest cars I have seen!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

adf27 said:


> Isn't it only the other day you had an S3 in a similar colour??
> 
> Good work


No mate, not done a sprint blue S3 for a while now!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Bez said:


> * Trying not to mention Pneu smeared on the alloy wheel *
> 
> Very nice :thumb:


haha! just spotted this, trust me, with the owner watching the work with me, it was spotted and removed!


----------

